# Starting stages - Looking to move to the US



## semmo (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi!

Looking for any help I can get, my boyfriend & I have started thinking about moving to the US (or Canada) from Australia in a couple of years when he has finished his apprenticeship as a boilermaker/welder. 

We've only JUST started thinking about it & don't know much at all about the process. I stumbled upon this website & thought some of you guys may be a bit more help than looking on government websites.

Neither of us have University degrees, as I said he's a boilermaker/welder & I'm in IT/office work/all rounder. By the time he finishes his Apprenticeship he will be 31, will this affect us being able to go? Because I know there are some age restrictions in some countries.

This is a pretty massive dream of ours & we're willing to work hard for it, but I just want to know some of the details now before it gets closer to us wanting to go & we may get our hopes up.

I've been a little vague on some details, but like I said we're very new to looking into this. Any info or help would be appreciated!!

I'll also be posting in the Canada forum as im under the impression Canada are less strict about immigration than the US.

Thanks!
Sara


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Glad to see you're having some success in the Canadian forum.

Welding will probably not, I'm afraid, secure you a suitable immigration status to live and work in the US.


----------



## semmo (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah I thought that may be the case. We both really want to see the US but im sure after settling in Canada it'll be very easy to go on vacations to pretty much anywhere we want in America (much easier than it is from Aus anyway!)

Thanks for your reply!!


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

My suggestion is to go for Canada. Vancouver is very nice (mildest weather) and there's this great website - Vancouver lofts for sale and rent - LoftsVancouver.com - that is just THE BEST if you're interested in buying or renting a loft. Gastown is a nice area full of restaurants, bars, and shops - great walking/strolling area. For nice beaches you can pop down to Mexico - Cabo is great, less than a 3 hour flight. Good Luck, Zoom


----------



## semmo (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Zoom, that's great info!! will def look into that website!!!


----------



## subhuman (Oct 9, 2009)

*moving*

what about Bachelor in Business , how easy is to immigrate to the US with that?


----------

